# Crayola Play Sand



## Bulldog08 (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone use this sand in their desert species?  I am getting some Hadrurus arizonensis and saw this at Wall mart and was wondering if it was ok to use.  It was quite a bit cheaper than the stuff at the local pet store.  It looks pretty cool, very vivid colors.  I figure if its safe for kids... but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 23, 2008)

as long as it's non-toxic, I would assume so.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 24, 2008)

I know of someone that used it for fish...i think it might be safe for scorps.
-Eddy


----------



## Bulldog08 (May 24, 2008)

I'll try it out, I'll report back if they turn blue and die.


----------



## electrophyste (May 26, 2008)

i use it with my bearded dragon.
so i would say yes.
Plus its WAY CHEEPER too


----------



## Verillianeyes (Jun 27, 2008)

I know I am new but I wanted to say something about the Crayola colored (blue) play sand.  It say's non toxic and that's why I used it for my 2 bearded dragon's.  I only have one that's alive now and although I am not 100 percent sure, I believe the other one died because of the sand.  Last night it rained and when I went out this morning some kind of gelatin ooz was forming in the sand.


----------



## colicabcadam (Jun 27, 2008)

i wouldn't risk it, not for the sake of saving a few dollars...


----------



## tabor (Jun 27, 2008)

I use moon sand in some burrowing stuff (scorpio maurus) cages, and it works beautifully, just be sure to pack it down nice and tight.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 27, 2008)

you can get a 100 pound bag of beautiful white sand at home depot for 7 bucks. thats probably your best bet right there


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 27, 2008)

If you are looking for that LOOKS nice, try a store that sells sand blasting equipment. They often will have beautiful sand for sale. I bought a 100lb bag of black and green silicon sand for 12 bucks. It may have not been the BEST deal  but I haven't seen any other sand that was half as attractive.


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 27, 2008)

If you are looking for that LOOKS nice, try a store that sells sand blasting equipment. They often will have beautiful sand for sale. I bought a 100lb bag of black and green silicon sand for 12 bucks. It may have not been the BEST deal  but I haven't seen any other sand that was half as attractive.

BTW: I used this sand once when I had an emperor. He turned blue and never turned back his original color. Be prepared to suffer the consequences, even if does just change their color, if you choose this alternative.


----------

